# SI new Administrator



## mugzy (Oct 6, 2012)

All,

I have thought this over many times and had hoped to bring on a veteran you would all be familiar with that is well versed in bodybuilding, vbulletin and web design to fill our vacant administrator position. I have realized this person is not out there, while reviewing my criteria for an admin I think two things stand out in light of what happened with our last admin. Trust and some vbulletin technical skills ...... trust being number one.  Today I think we have found that person.

Effective today PillarOfBallance will assume the role of primary administrator, this mean we may at some point have a secondary administrator to assist in driving growth and membership at some point. Pillar will handle the technical end of things as well as assume the role of the leader of our board.

The moderator team will stay intact and adding or removing mods will still be my repsonsibility. I absolutely think we have the right group here and we have grown leaps and bounds as a team over this last month. Two mods who did a great job for us have been removed due to inactivity and we WILL be replacing those positions. I will chose one and the mods will decide if they want to promote one or let the members vote on the other.

Thank you all, as with any big decision Im sure somebody will not be happy. Give it a chance I will still be here and will be asking Pillar to make a few changes in his management style that I need for him to make this successful which I know it will be. If you have any questions or concerns please send me a pm my door is always open.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 6, 2012)

Good choice. Glad to see you went with him after discussing this a bit last week.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes pillar would be my pick. He helped me out a ton with me being a techtard. Now look at me. Lol. Congrats pob. Your still a bitch. Lol


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 6, 2012)

sounds good bro.  and what ^^^ said


----------



## mugzy (Oct 6, 2012)

I think taking some time to fill the position was good as it gave me a chance to meet and engage the members here as well as establish a leading candidate right here on SI. The best thing is it is somebody you are all familiar with and it should be business as usual.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2012)

pob would be great hes smart and respected by everyone.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 6, 2012)

Good choice


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 6, 2012)

There goes the neighborhood ... Kidding!! GREAT choice and obviously with great deliberation. I for one an very pleased and thankful to be here at SI.

Well done sir!
Vette


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats bro.  Good news for our citizens


----------



## Jada (Oct 6, 2012)

Con grats POB!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats pob


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I will work hard to make sure I meet your expectations and to make sure that you can have faith, trust and security here at SteroidInsight. 

I'm glad to have a great Mod team with me and a great membership that is "self-policing" for the most part.  The maturity level here is astounding.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2012)

Great choice!! Congrats POB!!!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats Pillar! Thanks for taking it on, I know it can be a burden at times.  For that matter thanks to the whole crew of Mods and admins that make this board a reality.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 6, 2012)

I m very proud of this decision.Pob is a great leader and has the respect on the boards for this position, great news


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeyeyeye!! congrats POB


----------



## JOMO (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats POB! Thanks to all of you who take time out to keep this place up and running behind the scenes.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 6, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## grind4it (Oct 6, 2012)

Great choice. I can't think of a better guy for the job. 
Congratulations POB, you are officially the Man.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 6, 2012)

cograt pob


----------



## Azog (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats brother!


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats to ya POB. Good choice.


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats Bro!  Good choice admin, I'm sure POB will do great for SI!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations POB!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 6, 2012)

Boooooooo!

Haha congrats brother! Now I was just wondering if you have any extra gear laying around you wanna sell?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Boooooooo!
> 
> Haha congrats brother! Now I was just wondering if you have any extra gear laying around you wanna sell?



Yes but I already sold that gear to 48 other people. That not a problem for you is it?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2012)

He was the 1st and only one to come to mind after Zeek!


----------



## Mr Jezebel (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats Pillar!  Great choice!


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 7, 2012)

Grats POB!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 7, 2012)

*As stewy from family guy*

PoB? POB!? As in PillarOfBalance? As in...as in...omg really? Are we...are we playing russian roulette now what is this...what is this?


----------



## beasto (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats to POB..Good bro and has a lot of knowledge. Have to agree!


----------



## Lulu66 (Oct 7, 2012)

Grats pillar. Ur the man for the job.


----------



## HH (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats POB!


----------



## theminister (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats, always enjoy your sense of humour!


----------



## creekrat (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats POB! Good choice IMO


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 7, 2012)

I have no idea what happened to Zeek and obviously nobody here wants to fill me in but I have known POB for quite some time and he is pretty cool. Congrats


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 7, 2012)

nice work man.


----------



## PFM (Oct 7, 2012)

POB is always POB. Congrats!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 7, 2012)

millgirl said:


> I have no idea what happened to Zeek and obviously nobody here wants to fill me in but I have known POB for quite some time and he is pretty cool. Congrats


He has a crack problem. Ripped off a bunch of members to support it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations POB well deserved!

I like the idea that SI is focusing on our future and as with any bad experience we're learning from it and putting it behind us.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

So, is this POB character a member here? :-?

Skeptical,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

63Vette said:


> So, is this POB character a member here? :-?
> 
> Skeptical,
> Vette



I'm starting to wonder if I've met these guys myself lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations, POB. Admin, I think you made a wise choice. Now if this fucker starts talking about primo this and Rips that....50 something years old, blah, blah, blah.... I'm out!


----------



## Braw16 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great choice POB has helped me out more than a couple times and he's always right on.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 8, 2012)

Been a busy weekend and haunt been on much but I support this 100%

Good work pob


----------



## Jake_House (Oct 8, 2012)

Great decision. Congrads POB.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Congrats POB.  Been getting to know you since joining...great choice...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you for the confidence everyone... 

Now lets get back to Board business


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats POB


----------



## powermaster (Oct 14, 2012)

want to add my congrats to POB. Good to see SI moving on in the right direction.


----------



## Poof (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats POB new Admin.


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 17, 2012)

you aint going to make me send you nude pics of myself again pob, please, its soooooo humiliating!


----------



## HDH (Oct 27, 2012)

Movin' up in the world I see  

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

HDH said:


> Movin' up in the world I see
> 
> HDH



Glad you made it over here brotha!


----------

